# I was 100 percent cured.



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

This month i have been slowly recovering after three years of horrible dp or anxiety or whatever! 
and this easter the miracle happened and i woke up 100 percent cured. pity it did not last for much tho only 3 days. but i can only hope for the best.

my message of hope is that *you are not insane.* you will never forget how it is to feel better. yourself will take again over your dp self and you 'll be happy and you share emotion.

i found my triggers. it is guilt for stupid things (like i shouldn't have said to my friend that she looks depressed maybe that made her sad) and anxiety seperation.
i don't know if dp wil ever be more than a wall we built around our mind to protect ourselves. 
*
dp
it's like a car accident* that once happened to us and life has stopped and passes before our eyes as the car is comming. we don't see the accident. we don't feel the fear of the accident anymore. only maybe the fear that we are dead. but the accident will not happen or the accident has already happened that is the good thing with dp. stop being afraid, you are sound and safe even if you are in pain the wost is ove now. in the worst case senario you are in a hospital but you live.

you have to live because you are good inside. no matter who you are you do good to people. you can give love and you can take love because you give love. don't ever loose faith. take a hot bath. buy a pet. be with people who are like you and act like you. don't accuse youself, don
t believe you are crazy . find hope so you can give hope to other people. you are the light for the dp sufferers. you are the next miracle.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Very wise words  . I am glad you are feeling better - and will take your advice and use it to help myself.

You should do the same - if you relapse, come back and read your OWN advice - then you will know you can get better !


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

good topic!
nicely said, and you are so right!!!
thnx for your post

xxx


----------

